# Library Spotlight - Amber Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 6, 2021)

Get it here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/amber


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 6, 2021)

Can't wait to check it later

It'll be interesting to see what you came up with


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 6, 2021)

I remember hearing demos of this when it first came out, and not being very impressed. But listening to your no-nonsense walk-through made me realize this really is a nice sounding library. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jan 7, 2021)

You can get a more expressive legato sound by enabling transitions in the legato tab of the portato or swell articulations, gives melodies a nice "always in motion" quality. I hate how this stuff is barely discoverable (learned about it through Fredrik's posts on VI-C), could just add +LEG to the names. At least SINE's variation slider has labels on it!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 7, 2021)

Ruffian Price said:


> You can get a more expressive legato sound by enabling transitions in the legato tab of the portato or swell articulations, gives melodies a nice "always in motion" quality. I hate how this stuff is barely discoverable (learned about it through Fredrik's posts on VI-C), could just add +LEG to the names. At least SINE's variation slider has labels on it!


Yeah SINE is good but the interface is too deceptive. I remember reading about how you could add legato to other articulations and going "wowee" then forgetting it existed once I started using the player.


----------



## GNP (Jan 7, 2021)

This would be great for quite a few kinds of things. Seriously considering!


----------



## CT (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to go through this one. Definitely an interesting, "current" sound that isn't really possible with anything else. I'll probably get it once I determine if SINE will work smoothly for me.


----------



## mixedmoods (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh wow – this is pretty much up my alley – wasn't aware of it! Thank you!
Just out of curiosity: Is this downtuning normally done digitally in post or somehow on the instrument itself (if this is even possible)?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 8, 2021)

mixedmoods said:


> Oh wow – this is pretty much up my alley – wasn't aware of it! Thank you!
> Just out of curiosity: Is this downtuning normally done digitally in post or somehow on the instrument itself (if this is even possible)?


The string players can downtune their instruments, similar to a guitar.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm curious about the sound of said hidden legato options, now


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 8, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> I'm curious about the sound of said hidden legato options, now


They sound surprisingly coherent. You wouldn't think it was just legato stitched to an expressive swell. That's why I'm impatient about Orchestral Tools adding Berlin Strings to SINE. I wish they'd just get on with it already.


----------

